# July1st  DP1.1-1.2



## Msidd (16 Jun 2014)

Hey guys who else is coming Meaford this July?


----------



## AgentSmith (16 Jun 2014)

Knowing what course you're going on might be helpful so you can find other people.


----------



## Msidd (16 Jun 2014)

Its a Dp1 infantry running at meaford July1st... dont know the exact course code.

Im mainly looking for tips/tricks on what to bring etc...


----------



## aquaholic75 (16 Jun 2014)

I should be there for basic in July as well.


----------



## AgentSmith (17 Jun 2014)

Mase said:
			
		

> Its a Dp1 infantry running at meaford July1st... dont know the exact course code.
> 
> Im mainly looking for tips/tricks on what to bring etc...



Tips: listen to your course staff and do exactly as they say. Help your friends out.

What to bring: whatever is on the kit list.


----------



## Military Mom 2013 (21 Jun 2014)

DP1.1 and DP1.2 are both running simultaneously starting July 1st


----------



## Msidd (22 Jun 2014)

Military Mom 2013 said:
			
		

> DP1.1 and DP1.2 are both running simultaneously starting July 1st



Not simultaneously but consecutively  ;D
(unless you know of a diff 1.2 starting on jul1 that i dont know about)


----------



## Msidd (22 Jun 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> I should be there for basic in July as well.



BFT would SUCK in warm weather


----------



## Military Mom 2013 (22 Jun 2014)

Yup - DP1.2 also starts July 1st.  My kid's going!


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2014)

Mase said:
			
		

> BFT would SUCK in warm weather



Got a NEWS FLASH for you.  The BFT can SUCK in any weather.  How about in the Cold, where you have overdressed with a Parka and are walking on icy roads?   >


----------



## Smirnoff123 (22 Jun 2014)

Dont worry Mase, youre going to get to experience the hot weather rucks on dp1 infantry too.


----------



## Msidd (22 Jun 2014)

Other than the given kit list, im thinking more about things to make our lives easier/ save time (i.e bore snake). 
Alot of guys are bringing stuff like laundry detergent and swiffer mops... is this a good idea? 
Any other item that can be usefull on the course?


----------



## Flavus101 (22 Jun 2014)

Mase said:
			
		

> Other than the given kit list, im thinking more about things to make our lives easier/ save time (i.e bore snake).
> Alot of guys are bringing stuff like laundry detergent and swiffer mops... is this a good idea?
> Any other item that can be usefull on the course?



I was told to bring a camel back, not on the list but probably something worth while having.


----------

